# Which mainseries AC games have you played?



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2020)

I personally have played all of them! I've even played the original Doubutsu no Mori and DBnM e+, though not on the original hardware.


Bonus: do you (still) own these games? Again, I personally do. I'm really blessed to own all the mainseries games as well as Happy Home Designer!


----------



## Jam86 (Jun 4, 2020)

i've been playing since wild world but tbh i barely remember it, i was so young at the time aha
but i love all the ac games i have played including happy home designer and pocket camp ♡


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

I’ve played WW, NL and NH, but I want to try CF and the GCN.


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2020)

the only mainline games i’ve played are wild world, new leaf and now new horizons - i didn’t realize there were other animal crossing games for a while and new leaf was set to release in NA by the time i discovered city folk, so i figured i’d just wait and get new leaf instead aha


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 4, 2020)

I have only played Animal Crossing for the GameCube and New Leaf.  I still own and play New Leaf, but unfortunately I never owned the GameCube version.  It was my brother's game, so I lost my town when he sold his GameCube and memory cards.

I've been debating a lot recently between trying to get back into the GameCube game somehow or buy a copy of Wild World to try it out or buy a Switch for New Horizons.  I'm still on the fence between the three, but I'll decide once I'm completely done with my second New Leaf town.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 4, 2020)

New Leaf was my first introduction to animal crossing! I wanna get the consoles to play the old ones though!


----------



## ughrora (Jun 5, 2020)

I have personally played all of them as well! I also still own all of my copies. I can't imagine ever getting rid of them. I've grown up with this series, I love it so much.


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 5, 2020)

My first AC game was WildWorld, must have been around 12 or something at the time. I spent a long time on that game, the first villager to ever send me a picture was Marina! 
Then I got AC for my dads GameCube because I loved WW so much. Didnt play the GC one as much though.
A year or so ago I picked up a 2DS and AC:NL, it had been a fair few years since playing WW and I couldn’t believe the customisation options I had! I loved the high street with the shops, I loved being able to build things around the town and the campsite was a neat feature. 
I kinda forgot about AC until I started seeing NH being advertised, but decided I had to get it. And now I’m obsessed  I feel like I’m 12 again hiding under my covers at 3am trying to catch scorpions


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 5, 2020)

New Leaf, Wild World, and currently New Horizons. This is in the exact order I played them too lol.


----------



## FishHead (Jun 5, 2020)

Wild word, New leaf, and New horizons. However, I'd say New leaf was the first one where I had my own town.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 6, 2020)

I have played all the main series Animal Crossing games released in NA. Except for City Folk (which, uh, I only played a few hours of, oops), I've poured a bunch of hours into each of them.


----------



## Vextro (Jun 7, 2020)

I've played all except city folk which surprises me because I played the wii alot but I just never heard of the game so I never played it
I wish I still had my new leaf copy I have no clue where it went and I don't know where wild world is but I'm surprised I still have the gamecube version of the game but it is an amazing entry in the series


----------



## acnh.eclipse (Jun 7, 2020)

My first game was どうぶつの森, I was living in South Korea. My dad visited my auntie in Japan around どうぶつの森 launch time! When he came back he got a Nintendo 64 and  どうぶつの森 (I translated it and it said animal Forest, but people is saying dobustu no Mori soo idk) but I played every game after that including どうぶつの森 e+


----------



## Romaki (Jun 7, 2020)

Wild World, New Leaf and New Horizons. I like to keep it handheld.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Wild World, City Folk, and New Leaf. I started with New Leaf first, though.
I should be getting New Horizons next month!


----------



## Tileve (Jun 7, 2020)

I played every games except the japanese ones. Tha tincludes the spin offs. I'm kinda sad because NH is th eonly one I don't own in a physical copy, but with the lockdown I'm fine with having it digital.
I didn't like Wild World much (sorry x.x) and I remember waiting for City Folk to come out, buying it, my Wii says I played it for like 6 months, but I can't remember a thing about my villagers   Loved New Leaf, I have two copies. And the Gamecube one will always be so special for me


----------



## Alessio (Jun 7, 2020)

gamecube, wild world, new leaf


----------



## AutumnWillow (Jun 8, 2020)

GameCube, Wild World, City Folk, New Leaf, and now New Horizons.


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 8, 2020)

I played Wild World, City Folk, New Leaf, and now, New Horizons. 

Out of all of those, I played City Folk the least because it was on the television, and since everyone in the family has to share the television, I never got to play much. I can't remember how many hours I sunk into Wild World, so I'll go with New Leaf for my most played of the games.

So far, I've liked New Leaf the most as I haven't been too impressed with the lack of completeness of New Horizons, though I am the most sentimental about Wild World.


----------



## Bubbsart (Jun 9, 2020)

I’ve played ACWW, ACCF, ACNL, and ACNH. 

I own copies of ACWW, ACNL, and ACNH. I rented a copy of ACCF from the library a few years back and that’s how I played.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

All of them besides the Japanese versions. I still own them as well.


----------



## Mushy. (Jun 10, 2020)

ACGC, City Folk, New Leaf, and New Horizons. I didn't play Wild World and I don't know why... I owned a DS and everything.


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

I've only played New Leaf and New Horizons but I might get the older games soon.


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 13, 2020)

Only AC:NL


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 13, 2020)

Animal Crossing Gamecube, New Leaf, and New Horizons; I was in HS when Wild World & City Folk came out so never got those cause I didn’t play a lot of video games in HS.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 13, 2020)

I've played NL and NH, but I want to buy the older titles as well. Mainly because I hear that the villagers were so mean and I just want to see that for myself.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 15, 2020)

WW, NL and NH. Spent most hours on NH since I didn't really engage with the older games too much beyond villager interactions (e.g., decorating, collecting furniture, developing the town, etc.)


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

I have played all five North American releases. So far I haven't played any of the Japanese exclusives but I'd like to.


----------



## xChives (Jul 16, 2020)

I’ve played each of them since Wild World. I’ve definitely spent the most time with New Horizons due to all the customization features. I think I gave up on City Folk fairly quickly as I remember the grass wear/tread issue being too jarring to enjoy the game.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Aug 8, 2020)

I've played all except the Japanese ones.


----------



## marshallows (Aug 8, 2020)

new leaf was also my first introduction to the series as well! i don't own any of the older consoles so i never got into the previous titles prior to new leaf. it's amazing to see how much the series has grown over the years though 

if i have the access, i would definitely love to have a try at a couple of the older titles just to get a feel of where things first started.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 8, 2020)

I played wild world when I was very young on my dsi, new leaf on my animal crossing 3ds and now new horizons on my switch lite (I originally wasn’t going to buy it due to the price tag but then COVID happened so lol) new leaf will probably remain my favourite purely because I played it at the right time in my life when I had a lot of time and loved it to death, especially when I began collecting amiibo cards. Miss the wild world villager dialogue, I have never been as connected with my villagers since but I still love all three games very much!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 8, 2020)

I have played the Gameccube one a few times, owned Wild World, New Leaf, Happy Home Designer, and now have New Horizons. I've never played City Folk because the wii controls put me off but I do want to find a copy and try it sometime. Also have a... _legal_ copy of the Japanese version of the Gamecube one I've been meaning to learn some basic Japanese with.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 8, 2020)

With the exception of the Japanese titles, I played every main AC title so far. Wild World was the one which caught my attention to Animal Crossing back then and was also the very first AC game which I ever played before.


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 8, 2020)

I have played every mainline game except Wild World. Really enjoyed the original, City Folk was pretty good, New Leaf was a major step up and now New Horizons takes the cake!


----------



## frenchip (Aug 9, 2020)

wild world, city folk, and new horizons. wild world was my first game, but i was too young to understand how to play it. then i played city folk a few years later and loved it, and now i love new horizons too!


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m only in my late teens so new leaf came out so I’ve only played that one and new horizons ^^, I’ve also never been super invested in the franchise so I probably won’t play the older ones. I might still have my new leaf game? I haven’t checked on it in a while but wouldn’t be surprised if I donated it to one of the younger kids in my family


----------



## Koi Fishe (Aug 18, 2020)

CF, NH, NL! I've been playing since I was super young so I'm not sure why I never bought Wild World?? Kind of wish I did - I feel like I'm missing out lmao.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 24, 2020)

I've played all the titles so far, with the exception of the Japanese ones. Unfortunately, I only have New Leaf and New Horizons anymore, I gave away the other games a long time ago, which I kinda regret nowadays, as I sometimes miss playing with my old GC town.


----------



## hakutaku (Aug 24, 2020)

I got into Animal Crossing as a teen, so I've only played NL and NH, but I'm thinking of getting a copy of WW just for the villager interactions and because I still like retro games.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Aug 24, 2020)

New Horizons is my first Animal Crossing game but I've wanted to play them for years but just never the money at the time to buy a console for it


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 24, 2020)

Played all of the ones that have been localized outside Japan, in order of release. And I still own all of them, because a) sometimes I get the urge to play the old ones (...well, not really City Folk tbh, it's my least favorite) and b) I'm low-key _kind of _a hoarder when it comes to video games. I'd love to try some of the Japanese-only games though. Maybe someday!


----------



## Piplup (Aug 24, 2020)

My first ever Animal Crossing game is New Leaf! I became very obessed with it I had 2000+ hours of gameplay on my 3DS! I even dedicate an instagram with all the cute screenshots I took, it was a very unique and fun experience. Too bad I lost the account and the pics now, but it was very memorable!


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 26, 2020)

ACWW, ACNL and ACNH 

I also had the GameCube version but I didn’t play it much since my brother was the owner of the GameCube (and he didn’t let me play).


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 26, 2020)

I have played ACNL, ACNH, ACCF, and ACWW. I actually wonder what happened to Wild World copy, I must have lost it somewhere in a public place. I did lose it many years ago, so how can I remember xD But I like New Leaf the best!


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 26, 2020)

I played the gamecube version for a very short time (not even a month I think), New Leaf & New Horizons. I think I played one other one for a very short time but I don’t remember which one it was.


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 30, 2020)

I’ve played all of them except for + and e+. I have also played HHD. Although now I just play New Leaf.


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 31, 2020)

ive played most of them but i really wanna get my hands on the gamecube one to try it out ><


----------



## Cheren (Aug 31, 2020)

I've played all of them except for the original Japanese titles and City Folk (we never had a Wii). I still own the ones I've played excluding Wild World, which I gave to a friend as their first experience with Animal Crossing.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2020)

I’ve played all english titles except amiibo festival (though i do have it.... bought it from clearance for the amiibos)

I once saw a retro/foreign game store advertising that they had doubutsu no mori on N64 and I wanted to buy it (if only as a collector’s item bc i believe the N64 is region locked) .... either way they were sold out and i was crushed :’(

I’m excited to save up for a good PC so I can play the fan translation of Doubutsu no Mori e+, it’s been years since I played the original on the gamecube so that may be a fun way to revisit it!


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 2, 2020)

I've played all except for the Japanese only releases, although it would be a dream to experience e+ at some point, because I would consider it to be the most complete version of GC - I definitely have played WW for the most hours of my life out of all the entries, but not necessarily all in one town.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 3, 2020)

All of the main games that have been released outside of Japan except City Folk. I don't remember how long I played Gamecube or WW. It wasn't that long. Less than a month each. It wasn't until NL that I could say I liked the series.


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 4, 2020)

I've played Animal Crossing for the GameCube, Animal Crossing: City Folk, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, and Animal Crossing: New Horizons. 

I wasn't aware of Wild World's existence until years after it was released and have never been particularly interested in trying it. I really disliked City Folk and didn't play it very much. Having unknowingly passed over Wild World, I found the dialogue in City Folk to be really bland and boring compared to the GameCube game. I also really disliked the map layout, how the camera controlled, and the requirement to use the Wii Remote since I preferred and still prefer to use a GameCube controller whenever possible on the Wii. 

I still own all of them.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2020)

Halloqueen said:


> I've played Animal Crossing for the GameCube, Animal Crossing: City Folk, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, and Animal Crossing: New Horizons.
> 
> I wasn't aware of Wild World's existence until years after it was released and have never been particularly interested in trying it. I really disliked City Folk and didn't play it very much. Having unknowingly passed over Wild World, I found the dialogue in City Folk to be really bland and boring compared to the GameCube game. I also really disliked the map layout, how the camera controlled, and the requirement to use the Wii Remote since I preferred and still prefer to use a GameCube controller whenever possible on the Wii.
> 
> I still own all of them.



I don’t know if u ever ended up trying Wild World, but for what it’s worth I think the dialogue in Wild World is leagues better than City Folk, and doesn’t have as many repetition issues


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2020)

Wild World, New Leaf, and New Horizons obviously


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 13, 2020)

New Leaf and New Horizons. (+ Happy Home Designer but that's a spin-off)

It's kind of funny since when I was younger I remember being recommended Animal Crossing for the gamecube but I wanted to get Super Smash Bros Melee instead. I really was a hair away from being a true veteran for the series. I'm glad I did eventually give the series a go when New Leaf came out.​


----------



## Fye (Sep 13, 2020)

Wild World was my first, then I got city folk, new horizons, and went back to grab new leaf. jumping into new horizons without playing new leaf before it was a bit jarring since all the "office staff" from wild world/city folk were gone =( I'm loving the dodos and the airport but I preferred the day/night shift pelicans from WW over Isabelle tbh =/ and the boondox people! what ever happened to them


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 19, 2020)

I have personally only played New Leaf and New Horizons.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm a veteran, playing them all since the good old Gamecube days


----------



## Xane_MM (Sep 27, 2020)

My first Animal Crossing game was Wild World, which I played with my sister, sometimes visiting her town and vice versa. I can still kinda remember the town layout, and I know I named my character Dudley (after the Sims Bustin' Out character). I didn't take care of the town much, causing weeds to take over and those red flower-things with flies to appear. Poor town...

After that, we got New Leaf. I don't think I gave that game as much of a chance as I should've; I barely played it before stopping, and I refused to give the new soundtrack a chance despite 5PM being *awesome* in NL. I still don't like the random text censorship on design names, and I'm glad that didn't return in New Horizons!

My current game is New Horizons. This one marks multiple "firsts":

First place I bothered to customize, giving it paths and personalizing the landscape. Also, I actually clean up and pick weeds now!
First time playing alone! Yep, no sister to visit now... It's just Isle Xane and...
The first AC I've gone online in! I now visit islands or have others visit for trading or cataloging items. I missed out in previous games.
Lastly, to answer the bonus question, I don't know if I still have my New Leaf and Wild World cartridges (and even then, don't know where my 3DS would be to play them). If I do still own my Wild World game, I'd like to revisit my village, but even today, I'm afraid of the way more mean Mr. Resetti in that game with his scary jumpscares at the door.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 28, 2020)

Wildworld was my very first one. Unfortunately it's been so long that I don't remember who was in my town or what my town was even called. I sold my DS cartiage a very long time ago but I remember trying really hard getting all the bonsai trees. 

I didn't play much of NL. I got the game in 2016 when I got the 3DS for Pokemon Sun.


----------



## eko (Oct 1, 2020)

ohh it's interesting that new leaf and new horizons are almost equal! :0c
speaking of which, acnl and acnh are the only two that i've played... grew up in a very strict house so i never got to play animal crossing until i was an adult and could buy them with my own money, those older games would have been a blessing to grow up with ;;;;


----------



## Corrie (Oct 1, 2020)

I've played all of them. Wild World and New Leaf the most. Then New Horizons. Then City Folk. Then Population Growing.


----------



## angelcat621 (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm new to Animal Crossing so I've only played New Horizons. Don't know how I've managed to miss this franchise for so long. I love this game. I guess I've been too busy playing Pokemon all these years instead.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 7, 2020)

I’ve played all of them extensively with my fondest memories being with the GameCube version and Wild World. I made a lot of friends during the WW era and often posted about the game on Nintendo’s OG forums. City Folk was just kind of there, but it was the first time I tried making a dedicated game journal/blog. Had a lot of fun with it, and it’s still around. 

Unfortunately I only own NL and NH now (and HHD/PC if we include additional titles). As fond as my memories are, I think it’d be difficult to go back and play WW given how much the current titles have improved visually. There’s also QoL features in current games that I’d miss if I went back to WW (namely with pattern/furniture placement and character customization features). The GameCube game is one I’d like to revisit. It was pure fun, I never felt stressed or overwhelmed, and I could just enjoy the game and its characters.


----------



## Crowsie (Oct 17, 2020)

I've played every one that's come stateside, and the N64 DnM and e+ on an emulator.

I even have my original copy of ACGC and the memory card with my very first town on it (I used the memory card it came with for my backup town).


Spoiler


----------



## CasualWheezer (Oct 17, 2020)

Just New Leaf. I think some of my cousins played either Wild World or City Folk a long time ago, but I don't think I ever played with them, they lived far away and we didn't see them too often.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 18, 2020)

I played all the main English games. I started with Wild World, then the original, then City Folk, New Leaf, and New Horizons.

I still play NL and NH, and I have WW with me. I'm sure the other two are lying around somewhere, but I don't have a Wii.


----------



## skogkyst (Oct 19, 2020)

I've played all 5 English games. When I was young, I played Population Growning, then City Folk. Later on I got New Leaf, then tried Wild World, and recently obvs New Horizons. New Horizons is the only one I still play, partly because my 3DS died


----------



## Livia (Oct 31, 2020)

I’ve played Wild World, City Folk, and New Horizons. Oh and Pocket Camp. I didn‘t like CF that much because I don’t like playing games on the tv, I prefer handheld. I want to try New Leaf because I always see people on here talking about how awesome it is, but I would have to buy the console for it too. I’m also not sure if I would like it though because I hate Isabelle and I think she has a bigger role in that game.


----------



## ekcomyth (Nov 1, 2020)

New Leaf and New Horizons. had 2 towns in new leaf and 2 islands in new horizons


----------



## Holla (Nov 6, 2020)

Wild World, City Folk, New Leaf, and New Horizons.

I briefly owned the original on Gamecube a few years ago as a used copy, but the disc wouldn't work properly so I ended up returning it and I never came across another copy since.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 6, 2020)

I've played all of them except for the Gamecube one. I started with Wild World back when I was a little girl and when my old best friend introduced the series to me. Though sometimes I wish I had played the Gamecube one, from everything I've heard about it, it sounds like it is a pretty good game out of the whole entire series next to New Horizons.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 6, 2020)

I’ve played all the mainstream games, excluding foreign releases and the original on GameCube. I do have access to a GameCube however so I’ve been thinking about buying a copy. All my towns are still accessible excluding my City Folk town as I upgraded to a tv with only hdmi ports, but I still have the actual Wii.

And I just remembered I have two Wii’s, one with backwards compatibility and one without. Oh, and a GameCube. annnd a 3ds. Annnd a switch.


----------



## eseamir (Nov 15, 2020)

I played the og gamecube game when I was younger and then got wild world which I played a Lot but then dropped off and didn't pick any of them up until new horizons came out


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 16, 2020)

I've played GameCube, City Folk, New Leaf and now New Horizons. 

By the time I got a DS wild world was pretty old so I thought I should play city folk instead.

I kind of regret it since Wild world could be taken with you on the go.


----------



## Korichi (Nov 22, 2020)

I’ve been playing since Wild World! So I’ve played that, City Folk, New Leaf and now New Horizons! I also still play Pocket Camp too!


----------



## Pondo (Nov 30, 2020)

I've played all of them (extensively, might I add) except for WW. My parents were going through a pretty rough divorce and we were moving when it released, so besides not knowing there was a new game in the series, we were really busy with... that stuff.
I'm still stuck in the past though, and hold the GC one with high regards.


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 3, 2021)

I've played all of them but GameCube, I have Wild World, Let's Go To The City, New Leaf, New Horizons, and then Happy Home Designer. I have two copies too of New Leaf and New Horizons :'D


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 3, 2021)

sadly only new horizons, however i hope to get new leaf soon!!!


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 3, 2021)

I’ve played all except GameCube! although I think I played city folk before I played wild world (but I was so young I can’t remember exactly). if I still have wild world I’m tempted to go back and try it again just to see how far the game’s come but at the same time I can hardly play NL now because the graphics in comparison just seem awful!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 3, 2021)

I've only played New Leaf and New Horizons. I've considered playing the others but honestly, after being spoiled by all the features of the last two games, I don't believe I'd really enjoy the older, more simpler titles. I've really clicked with the decorating outside aspect of the PWPs first and now being able to put furniture outside. I can't go back to not being able to do any of that unfortunately. The only things I really wish to experience from the older games are the meaner dialogue and the little charming bits like yoga in the morning and kicking a ball around, etc. But that won't keep me engaged enough to properly play the game.


----------



## oranje (Jan 3, 2021)

My first AC game was for the Gamecube and I really enjoyed it as a kid. I play WW briefly on my sister's DS and I also played CF on the Wii, but my favorite game so far was New Leaf. It was my first game on the 3DS and I played for years. I also played Happy Home Designer but it wasn't as engaging as New Leaf. And right now I'm play NH.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 3, 2021)

i have played wild world, city folk, new leaf and new horizons

i can't remember wild world or city folk that much, but i had to share those with my sister so they weren't technically my games
my favourite out the main ones has to be new leaf, it has the best music, furniture and villagers (i'm still mad wolf link isn't in NH)

i also got pocket camp and was obsessed with it for like a month then forgot about it
and i have happy home designer, which is my favourite ac game ^-^


----------



## Bugs (Jan 4, 2021)

I've played them all except dobutsu no Mori for the N64, although I have considered importing a copy (even though I can't read Japanese lol)


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 4, 2021)

I’ve played all of them except the game cube version and the Japanese titles. I do own a GameCube, I just can’t find a copy for less than $70. I found a copy online for $35 but it was pick-up only in some used game store in Nebraska.


----------



## moonlights (Jan 11, 2021)

Wild World, New Leaf and New Horizons. I played CF briefly but it wasn't my game so I probably played it once or twice, not enough to actually develop my villager.


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 12, 2021)

Just Wild World and New Horizons. My memories of Wild World are really vague, mostly just answering questions for new hairstyles, being in debt, and being weirded out by Poncho discussing his abs. I actually wasn’t planning on getting New Horizons as I kneeeeew how addicted I’d become ahahaha. A very sweet friend bought it for me, and finding this forum keeps me coming back to it even when I burn out/take breaks


----------



## bleached (Jan 18, 2021)

My first Animal Crossing game was City Folk! I eventually got a new 3ds with New Leaf and became obsessed with Animal Crossing ^^; Eventually I got a switch New Horizons for my birthday. It was a pain to find for a decent price, though D:


----------



## Slothicans (Jan 20, 2021)

.


----------



## sunmarsh (Jan 20, 2021)

I've been playing since the GameCube release here in the States. ACGC will always have a special place in my heart, even though I agree that NL and NH are the best games in the series. Tbh I feel like what BotW did with the Zelda franchise, NH did with Animal Crossing. Being able to customize your island really revolutionized the series. I mean, this was a long time coming (we had elements of this in DnMe+ with the town decoration). But I think that it took them this long because they needed to work out the online connectivity aspect (mastered with WW), the seasonal events/item distribution (mastered with CF), and the slow sense of growth/gameplay unlockables (mastered with NL).


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jan 30, 2021)

I've played all the main series games since Wild World! c: 
And I still have all of them, and their systems! Well, not my original DS Lite, but I still have it's DSI replacement. xD


----------



## JemAC (Feb 2, 2021)

I have played Wild World, City Folk and New Horizons and have owned each of those since their release (and still have them). I really liked WW and played it for a very long time but I couldn't really take to CF when it came out so I haven't spent long on that one. NH has got me back into the series though and I'm really enjoying playing it. I discovered recently when I was doing some tidying that I own New Leaf as well but for some reason I can't remember ever playing it though I'm sure I must've done at some point.


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 5, 2021)

I have played New Leaf and New Horizons. I want to get other AC games for collection (and playing too).


----------



## bnnewman (Feb 5, 2021)

All of them except New Horizons


----------



## Shawna (Feb 6, 2021)

I have played all five of the English ones.  I don't play the GCN or CF versions anymore.  I still have NL and (I believe) WW, but it's hard to get back into those since they are old compared to NH.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 6, 2021)

I've played WW, CF, NL, NH, and i think dobuso no more e (sorry if I spelled it wrong it's been years since I played that game)


----------



## ThePondGirl (Feb 6, 2021)

I started with Wild World and City Folk (got them both one Christmas!) and never looked back! I think I got both NL and NH as soon as they came out, lol.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 7, 2021)

city folk, new leaf and new horizons. i played like 2 hours of wild world but that doesn't really count because i never actually had a town i played for several days.

i would like to try older games though, to see what i missed out on


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 7, 2021)

Just started a town on the GameCube version, so now I’ve played every game in the main series!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 7, 2021)

I've played City Folk, New Leaf (my first game), and New Horizons. I also have HHD and I've played Pocket Camp (not a huge fan of Pocket Camp though...)


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 16, 2021)

ive played WW, CF, NL, and NH. ive always wanted to play ACGC but my brother said he lent it to my cousin like longggg time ago and he never ended up getting it back. ngl they prob lost it


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 16, 2021)

I've played with all the North American games except WW, but none of them very much. If I had to guess, it would be HHA, PC, CF, NL, GCN, and then NH by a landslide.


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 16, 2021)

I've only played New Leaf and New Horizons, I actually picked up a copy of wild world from goodwill but I never played it, is it good?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 20, 2021)

I've always wanted to play DBnM but have never had the chance

Lots of people here are missing out on the original AC for GC... although there is a lot more to do in NH, nothing will ever beat the original


----------



## Merielle (Feb 24, 2021)

I've actually only played New Leaf so far, but I am planning on getting New Horizons in the future!  I got New Leaf as a gift just a few months before New Horizons came out, so I'm just having fun and taking my time with it.  I might eventually go back and give Wild World a try, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ACNHLand (Feb 27, 2021)

Only New Horizons


----------



## Felix Felicis (Mar 1, 2021)

I started as a child with Wild World. I remember the two dogs who permitted you to leave the city by a large door, the two birds sending letters, Resetti... and the good dialogues haha
After that I bought New Leaf the day it was released and enjoyed a lot with the island, the new characters, all the possibilities of decoration... it was huge and I had a lot of fun
Loved Happy Home Designer even if it is not from the main serie
And finally New Horizons. Pretty cool game, good new features but I have less fun than with New Leaf as dialogues are boring and too much things missing...


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 7, 2021)

i've been playing since wild world! and i've played new leaf and new horizons since then. i'd like to get the gamecube version on an emulator or something though!


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Mar 7, 2021)

I've played all of them except Wild World and Pocket Camp. I didn't have a gameboy DS growing up and mobile games just aren't my thing. But I loved all the others!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Mar 7, 2021)

I've played all of them except for the N64 one.


----------



## juneau (Mar 8, 2021)

I have _played _all of them before aside from the Japanese titles, but only briefly for the Game Cube title and City Folk, where I played other people's copies and never had my own file. I owned Wild World, New Leaf and now New Horizons myself, with hundreds of hours in each.


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

i’ve only played wild world, new leaf and new horizons.


----------



## BalloonFight (Mar 21, 2021)

I started playing AC release month in the US for the GCN version. From there I went to Wild World (which is still my favorite DS game of all time). I've played quite a bit of NL as well, and a TON of ACNH. I skipped City Folk, even though I'd like to go back and check it out at some point.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

CF/LGTTC (whichever country you're from, my country calls it LGTTC) and then New Horizons not long after. LGTTC was a spare game from a friend of my sister XD


----------



## Moonlight. (Mar 23, 2021)

i've played all of the ones that are available in america, but the only ones i've actually sunk a decent amount of time in is new leaf and new horizons.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 23, 2021)

I've played ACNH and ACNL. I've been wanting to get city folk, but my 3ds screen is partly broken and it ruins gameplay.


----------



## mooseco (Mar 23, 2021)

If you haven't already heard of it there's a guy translating the Japanese version of the gamecube game to English. If you're not familiar with the version differences I'd recommend checking it out, the game has a lot more and even though its not fully translated- feels like a weird nostalgia dream where everythings the same but a lil different.

I've played every game, but I've only really had towns in the main series games in the US. Kinda grew up with them and now it's a weird obsession.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 17, 2021)

I started playing Animal Crossing when New Leaf came out, and then after that I bought a copy of Wild World to check it out and played that, and I play New Horizons


----------



## Kittywulfe (Apr 18, 2021)

I've played all the versions released in NA and still own all of them except for WW (I got my daughter into playing it with WW and she lost the cartridge ) My daughter plays HHA and loves it and we have both played PC, but I'm not a huge fan of it.


----------



## windloft (Apr 19, 2021)

i've played all of the games, sans the original n64 title and its expansions. i go back to all of them sometimes, though i always have one or two i dedicate myself to. i still think the original gc game and new leaf are the best!


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 23, 2021)

I’ve personally played all of the main series games!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 24, 2021)

I've played all of them except the Japanese titles! I still own them all too. I've definitely sunk the most hours into Wild World (which still holds as my favourite game), followed closely by New Leaf.


----------



## Sarah3 (May 5, 2021)

I've played all but Wild World I believe. Haven't played any of the spin-offs, they just don't interest me as much.


----------



## Haru Okumura (May 8, 2021)

Just New Leaf. With the 3DS getting discontinued I decided to pick up some games off the eshop and AC just so happened to be on my radar.


----------



## Stalfos (May 9, 2021)

Animal Crossing (GCN), New Leaf and New Horizons. I'd like to play Wild World someday.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 23, 2021)

I started out with Wild World and then I tried out City Folks, which I didn't like at all.. then New Leaf came out and I instantly bought it, same for New Horizons


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 28, 2021)

Started off with New Leaf when I got it as a birthday present, then bought New Horizons last october which was as soon as I bought my switch


----------



## Looigi (May 28, 2021)

I Popped My Love For Animal crossing When New Leaf Came Out When I Was Like,23 Lol. But Then My Mind Started To Wander... Are There More Games Like This? Afterwards I Searched Through All My Sisters Ds Games And I Found Wild World, I Then Tried It Out(It Was A Pretty Good Game) Fast Forward 7 Years And Then I Got A Switch.fast Forward Another 2 I Got Animal Crossing During The End Of Easter.(thank god)


----------



## SarahsNY (Jun 15, 2021)

All of them, even the older Japanese exclusives! Seeing animal crossing running on an N64 is such a surreal experience, haha. That being said, while I’ve put tons of time into the English releases, I’ve only messed around a little in the Japanese games since I can’t understand anything. I’ve been looking into studying Japanese recently though, so maybe one day that can change.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jun 19, 2021)

I've played a lot of NL and quite a bit of NH and HHD. I have Amiibo Festival but have never really played it. City Folk I bought a few months ago online for quite cheap but haven't played it as much as I thought I would. I have never played WW, PG, or any N64 games. Out of all the games I've played ACNL is my favourite by a mile.


----------



## Perfektion (Jun 20, 2021)

I have Wild World, City Folk, New Leaf and New Horizons and play all of them equaly. 
Sometimes I have bigger breacks when RL gets stressed out. But I always come back to the games. I just really like how every entry in the series is so different from each other, so it is always a new experience even if it is the same gameplay.
But my favourite is Wild World by far. For now I put the most work in my town there with some really cool pattern on the ground, paths and made a map plan.

If I will ever play the OG Animal Crossing I don't know. The game is so expensive.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 25, 2021)

I've played (and own) all the AC games except the Japanese ones! I played Wild World first but was lucky enough to buy a GameCube and the first AC game in the time period right when the Wii was coming out, so both were dirt cheap. Otherwise, I played all of them as they've come out. 

I periodically play the other games because sometimes I miss the way the games pre NL were, where you didn't have so much control and mostly you just talked to your neighbors and they had so much more dialogue (or so it seems). But I do love them all, and it is for sure my favorite game series.


----------

